# Say hello to Phenom II



## PaulieG (Jan 2, 2009)

This is a 945 Black Edition. I've confirmed this, as it has one less pin than the 940. I'll post some higher clocks and benchmarks later. This is NOT a problem, since I an not bound by any NDA.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 2, 2009)

It's spelt Deneb

Very nice, I'm curious to see how high it will go on air thou.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello Deneb!!!

May I say you are very welcome in the cpu world! Show us what you got.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 2, 2009)

I've heard if u up the voltage by 0.1V you can push it to almost 3.6GHz instant. But anyways hello DENEB!!!


----------



## Polarman (Jan 2, 2009)

No revision number? 940 is C2.

Probably identical.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 2, 2009)

he he, after you are done with testing, sell to me.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome to see that someone has the new Deneb, how about doing some of the benchmark tests that are here in this forum?  

Is that temp right? 8c is ubber low gezzz


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucky you!  Enjoy!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 2, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> It's spelt Deneb
> 
> Very nice, I'm curious to see how high it will go on air thou.



LOL. I know, I've already requested that a mod from this section change the thread title. It's not my section, so I can't change it.

Here's another screenie. I don't think I need this much vcore here, but it's been awhile since I've OC'd with an AMD chip.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 2, 2009)

I must say a big THANKS Paulieg and can't wait to see some benchies.  Hello Deneb, my name is...kenkickr.  Can I buy you a drink?


----------



## AVA1331 (Jan 2, 2009)

Excellent !

I am waiting tests & owverclock ...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 2, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Hello Deneb, my name is...kenkickr.  Can I buy you a drink?



I'll have a litre of liquid nitrogen servered in a copper pot please 

wo0t, can't wait to see some benchies and OCs!


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 2, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> I'll have a litre of liquid nitrogen servered in a copper pot please
> 
> wo0t, can't wait to see some benchies and OCs!



Bottoms UP! J/K


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 2, 2009)

What are your temps under load @ those settings?
Can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 2, 2009)

I gotta go eat. More screenies later, but I can say I'm testing 3.7ghz on 1.38v right now.


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 2, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I gotta go eat. More screenies later, but I can say I'm testing 3.7ghz on 1.38v right now.


Nice.


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 2, 2009)

Deneb. 

Hi Paulieg, is the board the same as in your System Specs?

You don't need to answer right now, eat first.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 2, 2009)

Temps? Idle, load, ambient?


----------



## flyin15sec (Jan 2, 2009)

The vcore is a suprise for me.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweet!

But how is it the 945 if it is showing AM2+? It must be the 940, not the 945 right?

But you said it had 1 less pin than an AM2 which would mean AM3.... I am confused. But I like what I am seeing already!


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 2, 2009)

i dont like the cpu z image, it only says "phenom ii" when it should say "phenom II X4 945 black edition"

also surprised by the low vcore, my 65 nm core 2 is on 1.35v


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I gotta go eat. More screenies later, but I can say I'm testing 3.7ghz on 1.38v right now.



cmon, you are going to eat while leaving us hungry for those benchmarks, thats not fair  

come back soon , till then we will turn this thread into a thank-fest !


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I gotta go eat. More screenies later, but I can say I'm testing 3.7ghz on 1.38v right now.



No time for food, must bench........arghh


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice to meet you Deneb, would you care to come to my house for a cup of tea over some UT3, eh?


----------



## ASharp (Jan 3, 2009)

Do want.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 3, 2009)

Lies. It's not a 945. Look at package tab in cpu-z pic, it's 940.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Lies. It's not a 945. Look at package tab in cpu-z pic, it's 940.



Yeah, I'm lying LOL. AM2+ boards are NOT yet able to recognize the chip as a 945, so it recognized as a 940 by default. The 945 has one less pin...which this chip does.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 3, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Lies. It's not a 945. Look at package tab in cpu-z pic, it's 940.



and you would call a 9800GTX+ a 65nm part too because GPU-Z said so !

Please read the OP.


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 3, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Lies. It's not a 945. Look at package tab in cpu-z pic, it's 940.



The package tab is for the socket he is using (AM2+(940)).


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone wanna see a screenie of Phenom 2 at 4.0ghz on water?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes.... NOW


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Anyone wanna see a screenie of Phenom 2 at 4.0ghz on water?



no thanks


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I'm lying LOL. AM2+ boards are NOT yet able to recognize the chip as a 945, so it recognized as a 940 by default. The 945 has one less pin...which this chip does.



One less pin or 2?

Picture take from this thread


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

4.0 screen?
Paul! I CAN'T WAIT THIS LONG!


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Anyone wanna see a screenie of Phenom 2 at 4.0ghz on water?



Do we need to answer?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulie....

If your going to bench, my request is to see you do a run of Wprime 32M and Generic CPU Bench ...


----------



## Bytor (Jan 3, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> But how is it the 945 if it is showing AM2+? It must be the 940, not the 945 right?
> 
> But you said it had 1 less pin than an AM2 which would mean AM3.... I am confused. But I like what I am seeing already!



Its a AM3 chip, but on a AM2+ MB it will read as a AM2 chip via 940.


----------



## Bytor (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Anyone wanna see a screenie of Phenom 2 at 4.0ghz on water?



Hell yes...


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 3, 2009)

I want to see how well it scales with a multi gpu setup compared to i7.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

I would also like to see generic CPU bench... like 2.5, 3.0, and whatever else, that way we other phenom users can see if it will be worth it for us.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

lollerskater69 said:


> I want to see how well it scales with a multi gpu setup compared to i7.



I don't think things will change much, it's my understanding that the x58 chipset has a lot more to do with the multi-gpu scaling than the i7 does.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 3, 2009)

And so it begins, I'd like to see some benchies from Sandra. Built in comparisons and good benchies, I don't know if they have i7 yet though.


----------



## r9 (Jan 3, 2009)

hello deneb


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 3, 2009)

cmon Paulie, 



stop the foreplay, its time for some action !


----------



## r9 (Jan 3, 2009)

What I want to know is what is max on AIR could you do that before water ?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2009)

hey now i want that chip hand it over


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

Where's Paulie? This is too much for me, making us wait like this.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 3, 2009)

why is the HT only at 1000mhz ?


----------



## MadClown (Jan 3, 2009)

That thing is prolly a better thinker than my brain.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2009)

yall chill out, Deneb is sweet in all but let the guy eat and relax.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 3, 2009)

Screw the Deneb


----------



## r9 (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe he choked


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2009)

no one was askin you to crash the party, if you dont like this topic go else where because you are trolling.


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't bother posting unless you have something useful or relevant to post.

Back on topic.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 3, 2009)

What?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is 3.8ghz. I know I don't need this much vcore, but I'm trying to understand some of these settings. I've been overclocking Intel for 2 years. Anyone know what kind on NB frequency I should be using at 4.0? What about HT and chipset voltage?


----------



## J-Man (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, they do overclock nicely. What made the old Phenoms overclock poorly?


----------



## HTC (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here is 3.8ghz. I know I don't need this much vcore, but I'm trying to understand some of these settings. I've been overclocking Intel for 2 years. Anyone know what kind on NB frequency I should be using at 4.0? What about HT and chipset voltage?



14º @ 3.8 GHz on water? WOW!!!

What are load temps?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here is 3.8ghz. I know I don't need this much vcore, but I'm trying to understand some of these settings. I've been overclocking Intel for 2 years. Anyone know what kind on NB frequency I should be using at 4.0? What about HT and chipset voltage?



well Paulieg, I did some intesive overclocking on my two phenoms so ill share some info with you.  But first you mind posting a screenshot of your memory tab of CPUz a well please?  I would like to see the NB frequency.

Also is the HT at 1000 MHz from default?  I see you are using your multi, did you lower the HT multi by any chance?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Wow, they do overclock nicely. What made the old Phenoms overclock poorly?



3.6 GHz out of a 9850


----------



## J-Man (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, you're on water haha. I might leave Core i7 until winter time and watercool my quad core this month.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Oh, you're on water haha. I might leave Core i7 until winter time and watercool my quad core this month.



You can do that on air, i was only running 1.472v.  on stock cooler I ran full load of 58ºc. Idled about 40ºc.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well Paulieg, I did some intesive overclocking on my two phenoms so ill share some info with you.  But first you mind posting a screenshot of your memory tab of CPUz a well please?  I would like to see the NB frequency.
> 
> Also is the HT at 1000 MHz from default?  I see you are using your multi, did you lower the HT multi by any chance?



Here is the memory screenie. I'm running loose timings to take the memory out of the equation. My HT is set at 4x. My NB frequency is 1800.






I Could use more help with figuring some of the frequency/voltage settings that I'm not familiar with. Once I have those down, I bet I'll hit 4.0 no problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here is the memory screenie. I'm running loose timings to take the memory out of the equation. My HT is set at 4x. My NB frequency is 1800.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090102/945be3174.png






What does the ht multiplier range from?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here is the memory screenie. I'm running loose timings to take the memory out of the equation. My HT is set at 4x. My NB frequency is 1800.



well I say you can leave your voltages on auto and overclock without a problem.  just set your ram voltage, cpu vcore and i believe you should also have a CPU NB voltage option.  I usually set the CPU voltage and CPU NB voltage close within each other.  But again, i'm not too familiar with these new chips.

Try to keep HT at around 1000, which is no problem with the unlocked multi


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

You can't go past 2000 on your NB frequency, also make sure that your NB multi is higher than your HT, otherwise it will set both back to what they were previously, some boards will just put both at default.

edit: Actually you can go past 2000, but it gets unstable.

Paulie, can you post an Everest memory, and cache benchmark? I'm curious to see if they fixed the write speed problems... I'm also curious to see how the 6mb L3 acts.


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't see why the HT can't be at 2000 or more?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> I don't see why the HT can't be at 2000 or more?



its weird, old phenoms had it default a x10 of the fsb as well as the nb.


----------



## HTC (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here is the memory screenie. I'm running loose timings to take the memory out of the equation. My HT is set at 4x. My NB frequency is 1800.



Unless i'm missing something, the HT can't be @ 4x: if it's @ 1000, 200 * 4 is 800 so it should be @ 5x, no?

Since i'm unfamiliar with AMD CPUs, if i just screwed up here, please disregard.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

Man I can't believe how well it works on a AM2 board. Can't wait till I get mine. Nice OC tho paulie, have you tried how far you can get on air yet?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 3, 2009)

come on paulie i wanna see 4ghz!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll be back in a few. going to go back into the bios. i'm so rusty with AMD. Intel overclocking is a easier process.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

HTC said:


> Unless i'm missing something, the HT can't be @ 4x: if it's @ 1000, 200 * 4 s 800 so it should be @ 5x, no?
> 
> Since i'm unfamiliar with AMD CPUs, if i just screwed up here, please disregard.



Nevermind, misread your post.


----------



## Gilletter (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 3.6 GHz out of a 9850



gotta tell me how you did that! lol cause my 9850be is on its way late as all get out


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'll be back in a few. going to go back into the bios. i'm so rusty with AMD. Intel overclocking is a easier process.



Have you tried AMD OverDrive? I got my 9750 to 2.8ghz using it. Just don't use the auto clock. And make sure if you do huge voltage jumps, do those in the bios.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

Waiting for more screenies. :can't wait:


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What does the ht multiplier range from?



My HT Link Speed range is 200mhz to 1.6ghz.  Does that answer your question?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm, it should go higher than that.


----------



## HTC (Jan 3, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Hmm, it should go higher than that.



Isn't it directly linked to the BUS speed? If so, raising the BUS will raise the HT link min/max as well, right?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello Deneb! 

It has its own multiplier, if maximum is 1.6, which mean the max multiplier is x8, (200x8 = 1.6).


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

HTC said:


> Isn't it directly linked to the BUS speed? If so, raising the BUS will raise the HT link min/max as well, right?



Correct, but the new phenoms are supposed to sport a 3200HT Link, his top option at 1.6(8*200) is only half of what it should be, in fact it's even lower than the current B3 Phenoms (2000HT)


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome Denab!!
What a big Overclock you have!
AMD: The better to run intensive applications with my dear..


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe, because the bios don't recognize the new CPU HT multiplier.


----------



## HTC (Jan 3, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Correct, but the new phenoms are supposed to sport a 3200HT Link, his top option at 1.6(8*200) is only half of what it should be, in fact it's even lower than the current B3 Phenoms (2000HT)



I guessed as much which is why if the BUS could be raised to ... say ... 215, the variance of the HT link would be from 215 to 1720.

It's not a final HT link value but rather an HT link available multi which, in this case, varies from 1 to 8, i'm guessing.

EDIT



kid41212003 said:


> Maybe, because the bios don't recognize the new CPU HT multiplier.



That's a good possibility, no?

Imagine: if new BIOS for the various motherboards were to suddenly support the 3200 HT and, by doing so, increase the proc's overall speed ... drool ...


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 3, 2009)

no i believe he's not able to screw with the ht/nb stuff as much because he only has an am2 boards by the looks of it.  the ht link is off by a wide margin probably because the board doesn't support it.  and if he's getting 3.8 out of that thing on one of those boards, a new board with acc and the newer amd/nvidia chipsets could net more of an overclock.  this is good news, i'm waiting for them to release so i can get one and a new mobo.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 3, 2009)

That would be great, but I don't think you will able to OC pass 4GHz with 3200HT...

You don't need that much bandwidth anyway, 1000 vs 3200 = no different in most application.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> no i believe he's not able to screw with the ht/nb stuff as much because he only has an am2 boards by the looks of it.  the ht link is off by a wide margin probably because the board doesn't support it.  and if he's getting 3.8 out of that thing on one of those boards, a new board with acc and the newer amd/nvidia chipsets could net more of an overclock.  this is good news, i'm waiting for them to release so i can get one and a new mobo.



You would figure though that he would at least get 2000HT since the board supports it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2009)

probably needs to figure out how to set it unless if his bios doesnt support it yet


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checked again. The HT link speed goes to 1.8ghz. Not sure why it's not higher. Hmm. So, should my HT link speed be about equal? What's a reasonable max for chipset and HT voltage?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

~1.35 on my chipset, I can't say for sure on yours though.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> no i believe he's not able to screw with the ht/nb stuff as much because he only has an am2 boards by the looks of it.  the ht link is off by a wide margin probably because the board doesn't support it.  and if he's getting 3.8 out of that thing on one of those boards, a new board with acc and the newer amd/nvidia chipsets could net more of an overclock.  this is good news, i'm waiting for them to release so i can get one and a new mobo.



Thing is, this board has the 790GX chipset, and I just updated the bios last week.


----------



## Soparik2 (Jan 3, 2009)

if its an ati/amd chipset unless your overclocking via HT Link you do not need to increase Chipset Core voltage or HT Link Voltages

nice OC Paulie
so you finally got it eh!


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> My HT Link Speed range is 200mhz to 1.6ghz.  Does that answer your question?



If you have your NB multi @ x8, then the HT Link only goes to 1.6, to avoid breaking the rule HT Link <= NB Speed.

*Edit*:If you raise the NB multi to 9 or 10, you should be able to set the HT Link Speed to 1.800 or 2000.

*Edit 2*: Check this out Polygon's have been working on this bord bioses. http://www.lejabeach.com/Biostar/TA790GX3A2+/


----------



## Soparik2 (Jan 3, 2009)

you can set you NB multi to x10 and your HT Link multi to x10
2000 is the limit though
790gx has a theoretical limit of 2400MHz HT Link
the 3200HT ppl are talking about is the DDR'd HT Link which is only 1.6GHz


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm going to go play with the bios for awhile. I can boot into windows at 3.9ghz, but it's not prime or OCCT stable. I need to get a bit more familiar with AMD bios settings again before I really try pushing it. Any tips to gain stability will be greatly appreciated. I'll post more screenies and benchmarks throughout the weekend.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2009)

good luck with it.


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm going to go play with the bios for awhile. I can boot into windows at 3.9ghz, but it's not prime or OCCT stable. I need to get a bit more familiar with AMD bios settings again before I really try pushing it. Any tips to gain stability will be greatly appreciated. I'll post more screenies and benchmarks throughout the weekend.



Advanced Clock Calibration is Enabled? If not enable it to Auto, and test stability.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 3, 2009)

check this article for some info on AMD overclocking 

http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=1&artpage=3852&articID=895


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

Windows at 3.9 isn't too shabby when you haven't used AMD in a couple years.

Paulie, just out of curiosity, have you been raising your multi as you go or are you just pushing your bus speed?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 3, 2009)

i think this chip would run nice on a SB750...


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> i think this chip would run nice on a SB750...



It is a SB750. . Here's a 3dmark run at 3.6ghz:


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 3, 2009)

are you using advanced clock calibration? change it to +2


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have a setting in your bios called CPU Tweak and Cpu VDDA? If so try enabling the tweak option (as it helps stability but raises temps) and setting the VDDA to 2.6 (this is a volts setting) Of course, this just could be for Asus boards.

EDIT: BTW, I am so excited to see you finally get it. I cannot wait to see how well it works out.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> are you using advanced clock calibration? change it to +2



In advanced clock calibration I have disable, auto, Per core, or All cores. Should I set it for all cores?


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think that applies so much with Phenom II as much as Phenom.  I would stick with AUTO or disable.


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> In advanced clock calibration I have disable, auto, Per core, or All cores. Should I set it for all cores?



Auto for now  , when you find the weakest cores then you should set "Per core" , +2 for the strongest, +4 or +6 for the weakest ones.


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 3, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Do you have a setting in your bios called CPU Tweak and Cpu VDDA? If so try enabling the tweak option (as it helps stability but raises temps) and setting the VDDA to 2.6 (this is a volts setting) Of course, this just could be for Asus boards.
> 
> EDIT: BTW, I am so excited to see you finally get it. I cannot wait to see how well it works out.



Don't think he have it, I also have an BIOSTAR TA980GX A2+ (youngest sister of the GX3) but arrived 2 days ago, and the ASUS M3A79-T today, and both boards are set with X2 3800+ CPUs, didn't had time to take the 9950 out of the Crosshair II to play with (ACC wise).


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

aGeoM said:


> Don't think he have it, I also have an BIOSTAR TA980GX A2+ (youngest sister of the GX3) but arrived 2 days ago, and the ASUS M3A79-T today, and both boards are set with X2 3800+ CPUs, didn't had time to take the 9950 out of the Crosshair II to play with (ACC wise).



none of these settings on this board. Hey guys. Thoughts on max safe vcore of this chip?


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

There is way less leakage on that chip than on the 9XXX series, so I am guessing 1.55 or so with standard air (highend) cooling, and mebey 1.6 with a good water cooling system.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> none of these settings on this board. Hey guys. Thoughts on max safe vcore of this chip?



I put 1.7 through my 9550 back when I had it, had no ill effect.


Edit: That chip was 1.2v stock.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Steevo said:


> There is way less leakage on that chip than on the 9XXX series, so I am guessing 1.55 or so with standard air (highend) cooling, and mebey 1.6 with a good water cooling system.



Really? It will take that high of a vcore, even though its a 45nm chip? I know it can take more than the Intel 45nm chips, but if this is true, I still has some decent headroom.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 3, 2009)

I would think 1.6 would be my limit even with liquid cooling.

you have settings for NB/SB voltage? If so try bumping those.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

A few of the other overclocks I have seen with just good ari coolers have been in the low 1.5's with no problem, and it seems to take a extra hit to get above the 4Ghz mark on even hand picked chips. One water system was at just over 4Ghz and 1.62vcore.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

1.9v should get you to 6GHZ


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

http://hothardware.com/News/AMD-Sneak-Peeks-Phenom-II-Overclocks-To-5GHz/


This story is just repeated over the web, I found one site that showed a possible 4.1Ghz at only 1.58vcore with water cooling. But it was a translate page and they might ahve been chilling the coolant.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

Steevo said:


> http://hothardware.com/News/AMD-Sneak-Peeks-Phenom-II-Overclocks-To-5GHz/
> 
> 
> This story is just repeated over the web, I found one site that showed a possible 4.1Ghz at only 1.58vcore with water cooling. But it was a translate page and they might ahve been chilling the coolant.



By the looks of Paulie's temps it looks like he's chilling the coolant too.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.extremeoverclocking.com/articles/press/Phenom_II_Preview_1.html


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> I would think 1.6 would be my limit even with liquid cooling.
> 
> you have settings for NB/SB voltage? If so try bumping those.



Already bumped up NB and HT voltage. So, if I'm limited to  HT 1800, but my NB frequency goes well above 4000, what should I set these at? One thing I noticed is that I don't think my board is reading temps correctly. I don't think coretemp is either. I'm also concerned with my mosfets. The board does not have mosfet cooling. I did put enzotech mosfet heatsinks on 10 of the mosfets, but 2 are still bare until my order comes in from sidewinders. I'm kind of leary of increasing vcore past 1.5v until all of the mosfests have sinks. Am I being too cautious here?


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

Push it to 1.6 for a suicide run, everyone else looks like they are doing it and seem OK if you can keep the temps down in the upper 30's


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 3, 2009)

How and where did you get one?  I thought they weren't out until Jan 8.


----------



## HTC (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Really? It will take that high of a vcore, even though its a 45nm chip? I know it can take more than the Intel 45nm chips, but if this is true, I still has some decent headroom.



They used 1.9+ with LN2, remember?

Read this:

http://www.eetimes.eu/semi/212002481?pgno=3

Originaly posted by Bluesman in this post.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Already bumped up NB and HT voltage. So, if I'm limited to  HT 1800, but my NB frequency goes well above 4000, what should I set these at?



Your HT should be stable up to 2000Mhzand some beyond.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> How and where did you get one?  I thought they weren't out until Jan 8.



Actually, this is a AM3 945BE which isn't released retail until April. . Can't say how I obtained it.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

You have a pic of the cap? Please? VIA PM?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Your HT should be stable up to 2000Mhzand some beyond.



For some reason, the board settings only go to 1.8ghz HT. Do i want HT and NB frequency to be in the same ballpark, or can I crank up the NB frequency higher?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Steevo said:


> You have a pic of the cap? Please? VIA PM?



Sorry man. That is something I can't do. Any thoughts on damaging the naked mosfets if I crank it up toward 1.55v?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 3, 2009)

Should you OC the Phenom II the traditional way? 

Use the lowest HT and memory speed and start from there? See how far can you go, and then stabilize the system when you reach the highest frequency.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Should you OC the Phenom II the traditional way?
> 
> Use the lowest HT and memory speed and start from there? See how far can you go, and then stabilize the system when you reach the highest frequency.



That's pretty much what I have done. Now I need help with the subtle tweaks that I'm not familiar with. I think I'm going to push for 4.0 before I go to bed. Good way to end the night.


----------



## Binge (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd just like to see some benchmarks :-/ 4.0ghz or not.  Good find on the chip Paulie


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

No issues that I know of, many have complained about this board and its dislike of vcore and weak mosfets, however they are not even warm to the touch and the NB is no longer burning hot since I have learned the SB voltage needed and the NB voltage can be a few steps below what the CPU is. Plus good airflow.


Are you getting hard locks, or just core errors. If core errors are they always on one core?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Sorry man. That is something I can't do. Any thoughts on damaging the naked mosfets if I crank it up toward 1.55v?



Any PWM/VRM/Mosfets should be sinked to relieve heat from them, even the ram slots have VRM/Mosfets


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Final screenie of the night. I'm fairly sure that once I get more of a refresher on the subtle tweaks with AMD boards, I'll get 4.0ghz without needing more vcore.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Any PWM/VRM/Mosfets should be sinked to relieve heat from them, even the ram slots have VRM/Mosfets



With cooler ambient temps, and no additive heat from other soureces, and almost ANY airflow over the baord tehy will remain cool. 



Touch them. Easy temp test, too hot to touch for five seconds, and they are too hot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Steevo said:


> With cooler ambient temps, and no additive heat from other soureces, and almost ANY airflow over the baord tehy will remain cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Touch them. Easy temp test, too hot to touch for five seconds, and they are too hot.



or you can use a temp gun like i do, thats how i figured out my CPU is cooler than my chipset.

cool those VRMs bro, my board certainly needs it along with a better NB cooler.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Final screenie of the night. I'm fairly sure that once I get more of a refresher on the subtle tweaks with AMD boards, I'll get 4.0ghz without needing more vcore.



Push your HT up a few Mhz.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Any PWM/VRM/Mosfets should be sinked to relieve heat from them, even the ram slots have VRM/Mosfets



Of course, but for some retarded reason Biostar did not include mosfet HS on this board, though there are mounting holes for a mosfet block. I have 10 of them covered with Enzotech HS, but there are still 2 naked.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Of course, but for some retarded reason Biostar did not include mosfet HS on this board, though there are mounting holes for a mosfet block. I have 10 of them covered with Enzotech HS, but there are still 2 naked.



get 2 more then.


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 3, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Push your HT up a few Mhz.



that

im sure your at the vcore to do it.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> or you can use a temp gun like i do, thats how i figured out my CPU is cooler than my chipset.
> 
> cool those VRMs bro, my board certainly needs it along with a better NB cooler.



Most infared guns are only accurate to +/- 4F unless you purchase a high end one.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Of course, but for some retarded reason Biostar did not include mosfet HS on this board, though there are mounting holes for a mosfet block. I have 10 of them covered with Enzotech HS, but there are still 2 naked.



Are they warm?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> or you can use a temp gun like i do, thats how i figured out my CPU is cooler than my chipset.
> 
> cool those VRMs bro, my board certainly needs it along with a better NB cooler.



Just got the infrared thermometer out. The naked mosfets are reading 52.1c idle. Not bad. Going to bed. Tomorrow night I'll push for 4.0 and get some benches posted.



eidairaman1 said:


> get 2 more then.



They are on order. Just waiting for them to get here.



Steevo said:


> No issues that I know of, many have complained about this board and its dislike of vcore and weak mosfets, however they are not even warm to the touch and the NB is no longer burning hot since I have learned the SB voltage needed and the NB voltage can be a few steps below what the CPU is. Plus good airflow.
> 
> 
> Are you getting hard locks, or just core errors. If core errors are they always on one core?



Getting BSOD and hard locks at 4.0ghz. I ran prime at 3.9 for a few minutes, and core 3 failed. Man, I need some sleep. Nite all!


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Just got the infrared thermometer out. The naked mosfets are reading 52.1c idle. Not bad.



Just warm enough, or much cooler than a sidewalk in summer, or a laptop.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 3, 2009)

You can crank the NB up higher. You should  be like 3600 on the HT I thought unless that is what the 1800 is. Maybe the board is the limiting factor on some of that. Also, this is the chip you got from that one website for like $345 right?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the results, Paulieg. You guys should let him sleep...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh I will. Im waiting for my MK v DC Universe to finish verifying so I can play it on my modded 360


----------



## HTC (Jan 3, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Thanks for the results, Paulieg. *You guys should let him sleep...*



Absolutely right, dude!



So ... 5 more minutes till the benching session starts?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 3, 2009)

good one HTC!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> You can crank the NB up higher. You should  be like 3600 on the HT I thought unless that is what the 1800 is. Maybe the board is the limiting factor on some of that. Also, this is the chip you got from that one website for like $345 right?



No, that was a 940 pre-order for $285. Let's just say I paid quite a bit less for this chip.  Really going to bed now. My kids will be waking me up by 8:00.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No, that was a 940 pre-order for $285. Let's just say I paid quite a bit less for this chip.



You should sell it to me when you're done with it.


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Just got the infrared thermometer out. The naked mosfets are reading 52.1c idle. Not bad. Going to bed. Tomorrow night I'll push for 4.0 and get some benches posted.



Don't push to hard on voltage, until you get them all covered, just to play safe.



> Getting BSOD and hard locks at 4.0ghz. I ran prime at 3.9 for a few minutes, and core 3 failed. Man, I need some sleep. Nite all!



Nothing better than a good sleep, good nite, and thanks for sharing with us, this nice trip to Deneb's OCing.

Be well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Gilletter said:


> gotta tell me how you did that! lol cause my 9850be is on its way late as all get out



PM me when you get it, we can talk a few things over


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 3, 2009)

WEll good deal bro. Im glad y ou found a cheaper way to get it and glad you are the guinea pig


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice to see this thread, get all the info I can before I grab my 940 and clock the crap out of the beast.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck with oc! In a perverse way I want this to go sky high on water 'cos this can only mean Intel have to reduce prices!! Rock on the Consumer (adapted from the movie Wall Street: Competition is Good!)


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Today we push for 4.0.


----------



## Polarman (Jan 3, 2009)

I would not mind seeing a super pi score with that!


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 3, 2009)

pwnlieg will rule 4.0!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2009)

i want to see 4.4ghz try 20x220 or something lol


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 3, 2009)

Polarman said:


> I would not mind seeing a super pi score with that!



I second that.
Im about to go over to paulie's house to check it out for myself


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 3, 2009)

Polarman said:


> I would not mind seeing a super pi score with that!





3870x2 said:


> I second that.
> Im about to go over to paulie's house to check it out for myself



forget the super-pi , bring on the benches that matter. 

Show us what it can do in x264 HD benchmark


----------



## Polarman (Jan 3, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> forget the super-pi , bring on the benches that matter.



Super pi is a very short test. Doing multiple benchies are quite a pain and long. We'll let him decide.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry guys. I've got my kids this morning, as the wife is working. So more benchies will need to wait until tonight.


----------



## chris89 (Jan 3, 2009)

The Phenom II's look very promising  Ashame i can't even pre-order over here .

But Since my board is a rebadged DFI board it should work.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats cool Paulie, we can wait. Also, is 3870x2 is coming over Im making the drive to TN from AL then :0


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

hey guys, here is a little interesting article, check it out :

http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=1&artpage=3852&articID=895


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 3, 2009)

i have onl y one doubt, the ht link on the phenom ii runs at 1.8 ghz whereas the phenom 9950 runs at 2.0 ghz, so its just a detail but i think its weird


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys, here is a little interesting article, check it out :
> 
> http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=1&artpage=3852&articID=895



thats cool i want to see that AMD on liquid helium thats crazy cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats cool i want to see that AMD on liquid helium thats crazy cool



i was like WTF when I read that at first, then i said haha, how cool!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2009)

its a very odd article but did bring up some odd points like 1:1 scaling means @6ghz a phenom II will run twice as fast as a 3ghz model which means a sub 10sec superpi is not out of the question....we might see a new spi WR out of AMD if they get that liquid helium cooled one to break 7ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its a very odd article but did bring up some odd points like 1:1 scaling means @6ghz a phenom II will run twice as fast as a 3ghz model which means a sub 10sec superpi is not out of the question....we might see a new spi WR out of AMD if they get that liquid helium cooled one to break 7ghz



i havent gone through it in detail, just kinda went through like the titles and charts lol.  gotta run in a bit, but later on i'll check it out in detail and i'll see exactly what you mean.


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Phenom II.. Nice to meet you.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i havent gone through it in detail, just kinda went through like the titles and charts lol.  gotta run in a bit, but later on i'll check it out in detail and i'll see exactly what you mean.



do check cause if the scaling on P2 is the same as P1 and i read that right we will more than likely see a new king....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

cdawall said:


> do check cause if the scaling on P2 is the same as P1 and i read that right we will more than likely see a new king....



new king as in?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

If you guys could post some bios settings and suggestions to get me stable at 4.0, it will expedite the process. Things like should the HT and NB frequency be similar? remember I've been with Intel since I sold my 939 Opty 3 years ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> If you guys could post some bios settings and suggestions to get me stable at 4.0, it will expedite the process. Things like should the HT and NB frequency be similar? remember I've been with Intel since I sold my 939 Opty 3 years ago.



the HT link should never be greater than the NB speed that will cause major instability.  always equal or less than.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the HT link should never be greater than the NB speed that will cause major instability.  always equal or less than.



as far as voltages, i'm not sure on your board.  I had my NB core at 1.28v, SB on auto.  HT voltage @ 1.28v.  But that was on my ASUS board.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> new king as in?



AMD will have the top performer in the stupid benchies like super pi etc.



Paulieg said:


> If you guys could post some bios settings and suggestions to get me stable at 4.0, it will expedite the process. Things like should the HT and NB frequency be similar? remember I've been with Intel since I sold my 939 Opty 3 years ago.



set your
NB freq to 9x and same for HT 
vcore @1.6v 
20*200
ram @DDR667 divider 5-5-5-18


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

cdawall said:


> AMD will have the top performer in the stupid benchies like super pi etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gotta be careful with the voltage, i'm sure it'll take it fine, but its a 45nm at 1.6v!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> gotta be careful with the voltage, i'm sure it'll take it fine, but its a 45nm at 1.6v!



AMD does volts way better than intel does these chips are manuf at alot higher standards


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey guys, here is a little interesting article, check it out :
> 
> http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=1&artpage=3852&articID=895





cdawall said:


> thats cool i want to see that AMD on liquid helium thats crazy cool



nice article yes ! 

you could have found the same thing 2 pages back if you had cared to read all the posts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> nice article yes !
> 
> you could have found the same thing 2 pages back if you had cared to read all the posts



I did read all the posts, i've been subscribed since page 2, I just missed it.  Thanks.


----------



## Gilletter (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> PM me when you get it, we can talk a few things over



Will do should be here Monday and I don't have to work Tuesday!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Gilletter said:


> Will do should be here Monday and I don't have to work Tuesday!!!



ain't that awesome planning hehe


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 3, 2009)

this is looking very promising. I can't wait until I get mine!! April come faster!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's my first super pi run:







Prime95 HATES this processor. I can run stable for an hour in OCCT and winrar benchmark w/o crashing, but a random core always crashes within seconds in prime. I don't really understand this, since OCCT has always stressed the cores more than prime, at least with Intel chips.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2009)

so with similar settings it would take 7.6ghz for AMD to get a 9sec super pi run......


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 3, 2009)

now lets get a wprime and a x264 HD run


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

cdawall said:


> so with similar settings it would take 7.6ghz for AMD to get a 9sec super pi run......



pi was created around Intel architecture. I'm not super pi really tells us anything about these chips. Just the easiest benchmark to start with.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> pi was created around Intel architecture. I'm not super pi really tells us anything about these chips. Just the easiest benchmark to start with.



There's no evidence of that other than the scores and speculation. The source code wasn't released. It does seem logical though, but I still wonder, after all the I don't see why the algorithm used can't utilize both classes adequately, then again I don't know much about programing. That score would make it a tad slower than 65nm procs on a core for core basis, not really that far fetched to me.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> now lets get a wprime and a x264 HD run



Here's wprime:


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks paulie , keep em coming. 

when you get time, could you put this processor at 3.2 Ghz and do wprime and x264HD. 

Then we could compare it to a stock clocked Qx9770


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> thanks paulie , keep em coming.
> 
> when you get time, could you put this processor at 3.2 Ghz and do wprime and x264HD.
> 
> Then we could compare it to a stock clocked Qx9770



Yup, later tonight.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> pi was created around Intel architecture. I'm not super pi really tells us anything about these chips. Just the easiest benchmark to start with.



i know this i was just stating off the article we were talking about before



Paulieg said:


> Here's wprime:



linear clocking would say that @ 6ghz this score _should_ be 6.627sec, 7ghz @5.68sec


----------



## Bytor (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg thanks for the work on this...  I'm enjoying it.....

AMD hurry up and release the Phenom II's...


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> For some reason, the board settings only go to 1.8ghz HT. Do i want HT and NB frequency to be in the same ballpark, or can I crank up the NB frequency higher?



hey Paul this guy I know who has a 945 es hes testing  his is running at 3.8ghz 24/7 at 1.44v on air I believe he uses a a TRUE 120 black edition and his htt is at 2.0 by default. The 945 a DDR2 /DDR3 chip runs at htt 2.0, the ddr2 chips run at 1.8 htt  He is using a 780G chipset and ACC is built in on phenom II chips it will have zero effect on it's overclocking if you enable ACC on a 790gx board using a phenom II chip.  The 790fx and GX don't have an advantage over sb600 and sb700 boards.


----------



## HTC (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's wprime:



I would like to see the effect of HT link's speed on this score: could you try and make a run @ this speed but with the HT link @ ... say ... 1000 or less, to see how much of an impact, if any, HT link's speed has on this benchmark's score?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2009)

*here is a screen shot he sent me*

http://img.techpowerup.org/081229/940es.jpg his board has bad droop and drops to 1.44v so ignore the 1.472v


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

Get some sinks on those mosfets, your droop should go down a bit. I think one of the main causes of bad vdroop is hot mosfets iirc.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Get some sinks on those mosfets, your droop should go down a bit. I think one of the main causes of bad vdroop is hot mosfets iirc.



I will tell him


----------



## HTC (Jan 3, 2009)

trt740 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/081229/940es.jpg his board has bad droop and drops to 1.44v so ignore the 1.472v



@ OP: apparently, version 0.99.3 of Core Temp reads Phenom II's temps more accurately, judging by the pic trt740 just posted.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 3, 2009)

trt740 said:


> hey Paul this guy I know who has a 945 es hes testing  his is running at 3.8ghz 24/7 at 1.44v on air I believe he uses a a TRUE 120 black edition and his htt is at 2.0 by default. The 945 a DDR2 /DDR3 chip runs at htt 2.0, the ddr2 chips run at 1.8 htt  He is using a 780G chipset and ACC is built in on phenom II chips it will have zero effect on it's overclocking if you enable ACC on a 790gx board using a phenom II chip.  The 790fx and GX don't have an advantage over sb600 and sb700 boards.



So, if I get an older M3A32-MVP I shouldn't have a problem overclocking?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2009)

HTC said:


> @ OP: apparently, version 0.99.3 of Core Temp reads Phenom II's temps more accurately, judging by the pic trt740 just posted.



I wouldn't go by that as far as I know from word of mouth no core monitoring program reads and p2 chip right yet.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> So, if I get an older M3A32-MVP I shouldn't have a problem overclocking?



if thats a sb600 board no problem or so I'm told


----------



## HTC (Jan 3, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I wouldn't go by that as far as I know from word of mouth no core monitoring program reads and p2 chip right yet.



I get what you're saying dude but, if you look closely, the OP's post shows a temp of 0º @ 3850 while the one you posted shows a temp of 31º @ 3800.

Both temps may be wrong but i have 100% certainty the 0º temp pic is WAY off.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> So, if I get an older M3A32-MVP I shouldn't have a problem overclocking?



Probably not, if you can get a M3A32-MVP 790FX for like 120$ or less do it.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2009)

HTC said:


> I get what you're saying dude but, if you look closely, the OP's post shows a temp of 0º @ 3850 while the one you posted shows a temp of 31º @ 3800.
> 
> Both temps may be wrong but i have 100% certainty the 0º temp pic is WAY off.



lets just say I know for a fact they are both wrong dude .


----------



## HTC (Jan 3, 2009)

trt740 said:


> lets just say I know for a fact they are both wrong dude .



Do you happen to know by how much the temp of the pic you posted is off?

With that Vcore @ that speed, it would be useful to get an real idea of temps. Plus, it would help the OP decide whether to try and OC further or not, no?


----------



## Bytor (Jan 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Probably not, if you can get a M3A32-MVP 790FX for like 120$ or less do it.



I just happen to be selling one on here for $120...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80608


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh yea lol I wish you were selling that when I was in the market for a board


----------



## Bytor (Jan 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh yea lol I wish you were selling that when I was in the market for a board



Sorry man I was holding onto it for a couple months after I got my M3A79-T MB..  Its just hanging out in the top of my closet...

If it doesn't sell, I'll try selling it as a combo with my 9850 BE and some ram once I get my hands on a Phenom II 940 BE.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry guys. No more benches until at least Wednesday. I just fubar'd my motherboard trying to update to a beta bios.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's wprime:



hey Paulieg, wanna go post this over at my thread for Wprime?

Great run by the way, cant wait to see what they can do with some learning and time 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77369


----------



## Bytor (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Sorry guys. No more benches until at least Wednesday. I just fubar'd my motherboard trying to update to a beta bios.



Wow that sucks....I know where you can get a M3A32-MVP for a good price... wink...


----------



## Soparik2 (Jan 3, 2009)

Bytor said:


> Wow that sucks....I know where you can get a M3A32-MVP for a good price... wink...



but would he get it before wednesday  ie Home Delivery


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Sorry guys. No more benches until at least Wednesday. I just fubar'd my motherboard trying to update to a beta bios.



damn bro sorry to hear that.  I got my AMD board down too right now so welcome to the club!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you guys suggest a few good AM2+ boards that have updated support for PII? From what I understand 790GX and 790FX are the best options right now, correct?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

My DFI 790GX is pretty awesome. DFI said it has AM3 compatibility, that's why I bought it.


----------



## Soparik2 (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Can you guys suggest a few good AM2+ boards that have updated support for PII? From what I understand 790GX and 790FX are the best options right now, correct?



m3a79-t is my best suggestion to anyone wanting an am2+ board at the moment
m3a32-mvp if they can get it cheap ie from Bytor


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 3, 2009)

Correct, I would recommend an ASUS or DFI board.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2009)

I love DFI, but they have been pissing me off lately. 2 RMA's in the last 3 months. What about this Foxxconn board. Will it support PII?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186152


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Can you guys suggest a few good AM2+ boards that have updated support for PII? From what I understand 790GX and 790FX are the best options right now, correct?



780a still clocks better IMO adn has been pretty well proven with B2 phenoms



Paulieg said:


> I love DFI, but they have been pissing me off lately. 2 RMA's in the last 3 months. What about this Foxxconn board. Will it support PII?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186152



i 2nd that mobo or even better the one i have asus crosshair II formula is the shiiit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Soparik2 said:


> m3a79-t is my best suggestion to anyone wanting an am2+ board at the moment
> m3a32-mvp if they can get it cheap ie from Bytor



i double this.

I have both boards and the M3A79-T is just amazing, I dont think anyboard comes close to it IMO.  Its great.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 3, 2009)

Dunno, I wouldn't try one with an Nvidia chipset anyway. AMD's are bound to work better and oc higher anyway.

One question, I have a M2R32-MVP in another rig, could I use a Phenom II in it?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 3, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> Dunno, I wouldn't try one with an Nvidia chipset anyway. AMD's are bound to work better and oc higher anyway.
> 
> One question, I have a M2R32-MVP in another rig, could I use a Phenom II in it?



says am2+ only on asus web site so i would say no


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 3, 2009)

trt740 said:


> says am2+ only on asus web site so i would say no



Dang


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 3, 2009)

trt740 said:


> says am2+ only on asus web site so i would say no



It says the same thing for the M3A32 MVP but someone was hitting 4ghz with it on XS(I think).


----------



## Soparik2 (Jan 3, 2009)

the m2r32-mvp is an am2 board and can take am2+ cpu's but you will get no bios support for am3 or any phenom 2 chips

ASUS said M3 boards and up will be AM3 compatible


----------



## r9 (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I love DFI, but they have been pissing me off lately. 2 RMA's in the last 3 months. What about this Foxxconn board. Will it support PII?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186152



Warning this is not a fan thing. Please don`t go with FOXCON my second no go is Biostar but you already know that  Every other is OK.


----------



## r9 (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Sorry guys. No more benches until at least Wednesday. I just fubar'd my motherboard trying to update to a beta bios.



Can`t you do a blind flash ?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2009)

r9 said:


> Warning this is not a fan thing. Please don`t go with FOXCON my second no go is Biostar but you already know that  Every other is OK.



Why? C'mon guys, how about some other PII ready boards?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 4, 2009)

this one is a gem JetWay JHA07-ULTRA-LF   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153125

this is good http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149

this one aswell http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2009)

r9 said:


> Can`t you do a blind flash ?



No floppy. I only use USB drives to flash now. Anyway to do a blind flash with USB?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2009)

What about this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

trt740 said:


> this one is a gem JetWay JHA07-ULTRA-LF   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153125
> 
> this is good http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186149
> 
> this one aswell http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058



Jetway? They either suck or are new to the US because I have never heard of them before.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 4, 2009)

This would do you mighty well



ShadowFold said:


> Jetway? They either suck or are new to the US because I have never heard of them before.



They have been around for awhile, I had a Radeon 9200SE made by them.


----------



## Bytor (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 4, 2009)

Bytor said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339



*drool* Such an amazing board


----------



## Bytor (Jan 4, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> *drool* Such an amazing board



Yes I love mine....But I wish they would have spaced the 4-PCI-e slots to where I could run 4-4870's .   So sexy...


----------



## trt740 (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What about this one?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352



total junk lots of problems


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2009)

OK, I have it down to these 2:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

I wouldn't buy Foxconn or Gigabyte for OCing honestly.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2009)

This pisses me off. It dies right after I buy another set of mosfet coolers for it. Damn!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, I have it down to these 2:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058



The asus is good and because it's the number one maker of motherboards and you know someone who has a asus board and a 945 es that works with a asus bios(flawlessly), Thats the choice between the two you listed, however, this board is also very very good.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131331


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

RMA it with newegg and keep using it 



Paulieg said:


> OK, I have it down to these 2:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058



Go ASUS!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> RMA it with newegg and keep using it
> 
> 
> 
> Go ASUS!



Yeah, Newegg has to give me a refund, since they are out of the GX3. It's DFI or ASUS.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

Then yea go for the M3A79-T


----------



## Gilletter (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What about this one?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138129 when that one is in stock (always selling out) go with it! that's the one I just bought heard nothing about good things about that board!


----------



## r9 (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No floppy. I only use USB drives to flash now. Anyway to do a blind flash with USB?



Let the force be with you


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2009)

Gilletter said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138129 when that one is in stock (always selling out) go with it! that's the one I just bought heard nothing about good things about that board!



LOL. That's the board that died on me. Well, it died because of a bad flash. Honestly, not all that impressed with the board.


----------



## Sonido (Jan 4, 2009)

Polarman said:


> No revision number? 940 is C2.
> 
> Probably identical.



The 945 is C3


----------



## r9 (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, I have it down to these 2:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058



I vote for both of them


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2009)

Can't believe this was only running for 24hrs. I had a bad feeling before that flash. Should have followed my gut. Looks like no more benches until Thursday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Then yea go for the M3A79-T


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. That's the board that died on me. Well, it died because of a bad flash. Honestly, not all that impressed with the board.



you live in the US right?

unfortunately biosmedic.com closed up shop so this seems to be the only other place to get FlashRom Chips

http://bios-repair.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> you live in the US right?
> 
> unfortunately biosmedic.com closed up shop so this seems to be the only other place to get FlashRom Chips
> 
> http://bios-repair.co.uk/index.htm



Good resource, but I'm going to RMA the board. I'm ordering a new board tonight, not another Biostar though. Probably a DFI, but the ASUS is in the running. This chip is an AM3 so I'm only going to keep the board until April.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2009)

no worries dude, i usued to buy chips from biosmedic for mod bios upgrades incase of system failures, im unsure if even Gigabytes dual bios would save you from a mod bios flash that gone awry.


----------



## kysg (Jan 4, 2009)

hmmm 6mb cache....hmmm but the x3 is getting 7.5mb cache, I'm hoping that is incorrect.  But I wonder how that would affect performance.

my bad realizes all of them will get 6mb cache.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2009)

What about this Asus board?
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10009067


----------



## Sonido (Jan 4, 2009)

kysg said:


> hmmm 6mb cache....hmmm but the x3 is getting 7.5mb cache, I'm hoping that is incorrect.  But I wonder how that would affect performance.
> 
> my bad realizes all of them will get 6mb cache.



It should have 2 MB L2 and 6 L3 for a total of 8 MB


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

I heard the ASUS 790GX sucks. If you're going 790GX go DFI.


----------



## Gilletter (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. That's the board that died on me. Well, it died because of a bad flash. Honestly, not all that impressed with the board.



well that's your fault! lol... I love biostar  BTW... Did you have to flash the bios to accept the cpu? cause I"m worried my 9850BE wont be recognized till I update the bios, lol, let me know by monday before I try it out myself


----------



## Steevo (Jan 4, 2009)

trt740 said:


> says am2+ only on asus web site so i would say no



They ahve pics of athe new chips running in it. I and many others were massively pissed off at Asus, but then they posted a few pics of the 1406 Bios running the Phenom 940 at 3.4Ghz




So as soon as they are released I am getting one ordered.


----------



## kysg (Jan 4, 2009)

Sonido said:


> It should have 2 MB L2 and 6 L3 for a total of 8 MB



I stand corrected.
well now it makes sense lol.

but yea man if you need a 790GX DFI is the only reasonable pick, except maybe gigabyte or MSI, or biostar...


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm back now, did Paulie get 4ghz yet?


----------



## Polarman (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulieg

You never considered this one: 

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&prod_no=1552

That's the one i bought for my P2 build. 

This guy reached 4Ghz here with this board.


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Sorry guys. No more benches until at least Wednesday. I just fubar'd my motherboard trying to update to a beta bios.



Sorry to hear that, just arriving to the forum, and updating my self from to point I left.

I'm running the Biostar now, I updated mine to the latest one in Rebels bios page, with Biostar update tool in Windows, no problem here.

The good thing this boards have is the socket bios eeprom, if you have one board with the same SPI socket, you can recover from that bad flash.

*Edit*: For forcing the bios flash "afudos /i_*bios.rom *_/n /pbnc" , if you are looking for another board pick one with the same SPI socket, then you can recover the Biostar, DFI's have ther eeprom's soldered to the board, from the ones I tested FOXCONN 790GX, BIOSTAR 790GX and ASUS M3A79-T, have it with socket.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pauligeg, TBH i havent owned a Asus board since the 478 P4, so i cant really tell you how good they are, because my experience with them and some others around here have been negative for them, but ill say this, the skys the limit, so if it doesnt work then you have DFI, Gigabyte, Jetway, even Abit Even tho they state they closed up shop.

Another Update

even 790X Boards are getting 750 SB
http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/motherboard_view.asp?productid=328&proname=HA03-Ultra

I will pull up my listing of boards even tho DFI changed their site

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1004226&postcount=4544

here is the updated DFI board listing

790FX Ver 1

http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmp...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view

http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmp...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view

790GX+750

http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmp...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view

790FX Ver 2

http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmp...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view

http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmp...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 4, 2009)

If that is the price you are going with then I would say go with it. However do you need the IGP? Id go with the M3a79-T board and never look back. DFI is nice too. I did manage to see a review with that Foxconn A79A-S igp board and they were clocking well.


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 4, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> If that is the price you are going with then I would say go with it. However do you need the IGP? Id go with the M3a79-T board and never look back. DFI is nice too. I did manage to see a review with that Foxconn A79A-S igp board and they were clocking well.



FOXCONN A7DA-S m8  board is OK, but I couldn't get HT Link Speed  and NB clock lower than CPU default, at least with the 81BF1P05 bios, the new one supporting AM3 CPU's I didn't tested, is my older's son board, and I haven't saw him since Christmas.  is a good sine, computer is running OK w/o problems.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 4, 2009)

Damn, I think now I've changed my mind. I'm gonna go with AMD this time and stick with them. Hopefully the 940 will be cheaper then the Core i7 940?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2009)

my vote is with this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131292R


bios is simply put amazing 3.4v to the ram 2v for the cpu runs cool/silent comes with this little LCD poster thing that tells you what you hung up on. i love mine and is the best clocking AMD mobo i have had so far i have had multiple good oc'rs before. Biostar 780G M2+, MSI K9A2 platinum v1 (arguably the best AM2+ mobo available @ release)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Damn, I think now I've changed my mind. I'm gonna go with AMD this time and stick with them. Hopefully the 940 will be cheaper then the Core i7 940?



The 940 is gonna be 285$ MSRP, most likely 300$ in store tho.


----------



## Binge (Jan 4, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Damn, I think now I've changed my mind. I'm gonna go with AMD this time and stick with them. Hopefully the 940 will be cheaper then the Core i7 940?



Why would you want an i7 940 when the i7 940=i7 920?

Anyway good luck getting this Phe II bencher back up on its feet!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2009)

Any other thoughts on the 780a chipset?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

Meh. I would still rather have 790FX.. You do have an ATi card so you would have more upgrade options. If you had nvidia I would say go for it tho.


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 4, 2009)

cdawall said:


> my vote is with this one
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131292R
> 
> ...



I second that  , and... if what you guys are saying about ACC and PII is correct, then it's really one of the best choices, plus have IGP too. The only con I see is the bios soldered.

Off topic:

Has been hard to take out the Phenom 9950B@3500 24/7 from it. But I will... for making place to Phenom II.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 4, 2009)

hello AMD nice to see you again


----------



## Damian^ (Jan 4, 2009)

The Foxconn A7DA-S is a good overclocker and has plenty of features, here's a review on it (Personally I'm saving up for it):
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/a7das/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Why have it down to a Asus 790FX board that is almost $190 or a DFI 790GX board thats only $144. The DFI DK 790FX M2RSH is an amazing board for like $170. I have that and love it.


----------



## xvi (Jan 4, 2009)

Granted this is coming from someone using a DFI LanParty UT nForce3, I love my DFI board to bits.

Also, I don't think I would trust a motherboard without the SB750 any further than I could throw it.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2009)

xvi said:


> Granted this is coming from someone using a DFI LanParty UT nForce3, I love my DFI board to bits.
> 
> Also, I don't think I would trust a motherboard without the SB750 any further than I could throw it.



you can the phenom II has been tested and overclocks just aswell on 600 and 780 sb boards


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 5, 2009)

I may end of selling this "special" chip. It's great and all, but I don't love my motherboard options.



xvi said:


> Granted this is coming from someone using a DFI LanParty UT nForce3, I love my DFI board to bits.
> 
> Also, I don't think I would trust a motherboard without the SB750 any further than I could throw it.



I love DFI, and was a loyal fan. However, I've had 2 DOA's from them in the last 3 months. Not only that, but the DFI 790GX I was considering doesn't even have an external DVI connetor!! WTF is up with that? Now, I'm not going to really be using the on board gpu, but it's good to know it's there if your card dies.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2009)

read this review the P2 against intel all chips oced to 3.7ghz http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80848


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 5, 2009)

trt740 said:


> read this review the P2 against intel all chips oced to 3.7ghz http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80848



Yeah, I read that review. In my little experience playing with the chip, I'd say the review is accurate. I can tell you that my PII seems faster than the Q9550 I had in everyday use. I'll do more testing when my new board gets here on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 6, 2009)

i felt the same way when i had my XP 3200 vs a 3.4 P4.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello Phenom 2. Where were you 2 years AGO?!?!? Very nice clocks on that. AMD is starting to impress me again. I demand more benchmarks.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 6, 2009)

My Asus 78-T should be here Wednesday, and we'll be back in business.  Before the fubar flash, I was hitting 3.9.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> My Asus 78-T should be here Wednesday, and we'll be back in business.  Before the fubar flash, I was hitting 3.9.



lets do it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 7, 2009)

Just 3.9... wow... Sweetness! 

Trt is right, Let's do it!


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 13, 2009)

lol@craigslist ad


----------



## trt740 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Just 3.9... wow... Sweetness!
> 
> Trt is right, Let's do it!



right on baby


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 13, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> lol@craigslist ad


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


>



you know what im talking about


----------



## trt740 (Jan 13, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> you know what im talking about



what are you talking about?


----------

